#   >   .      ?     ?

## RU3AEP

,  !         ,    -        ,   ,         .         UT2FW (      : http://www.ut2fw.com/sites/default/f...lery/-SDRm.jpg),        610.   ,    ,          610                 1  30  (   NWT c       ).        1 dB,                   ,   10%.

  -   ,  ,      ,  ,  "  ", .. ,       20-25.                   9-10A  50-55  ( ,    ,          ,      10  ),   10-       25 ,      .   " "  ,            "" ,      ,     .  **  -   ,    c ""    28,          ,   .        ,        8-9,     ( )   50  1.8-3.5-7,  45   20-15  40  28 .   ,  ,   ,   10-       ,   .          100    ,   .       80    966. 

,      ??   "" " ( , ,               )?   ? (      ,               )?       966? 

  :
1)  -     . ,  2        ,     . 4  -      .   3    . 
2)       2966.  -  .    ,   . 
3)   UA3DKC       966  967.   - .     100 ,   10-   ,   ,   40-50   .   -      (    !),    ,          . 

 ,      .     ,           ,    ,    ,      60-80       ?? 

  -   ,      . 

   - 1000 (10     16   ).

----------


## Vas1977

*RU3AEP*,    ,    ,      -        ?  :Wink:

----------


## RU3AEP

> RU3AEP,    ,    ,      -        ?


   .     ,               6 ,   1 .

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,   (    )


     ,    (NWT)         ,      .     .     ,      " ",    ,  ,  ,        .    ,  ,   .         -     ,        "",    20-25 .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,               6 ,   1 .


 ,   .  :Crazy:     -        ( ),    -         ,   , ,       ,  - ,    ,  , ,  "",     .    ,       , , , .          -         ,   ,   .        .  , ,   -      50 ,     ,     .   ,   -      . ,      ,      ,   ,    . -    ...  :Crazy:  ,  ,   ,  ,      . ,   .  :Laughing:  , ,    ,      ,  ,        .  -  .     ,    -   2...4 ... :Super:

----------


## LY3BBI

> ,   ""   , ,     .


       ? -     ?     ?       .  ,       ,     .        .
,       ()      ().    (      )     (8-16) .   80-100.

----------


## LY3BBI

> ,             (   ),    ,          (          !).


     Yaesu FT-990   . :-)   ALC   .  ,        .    .

----------


## RN3GP

> -981


   ,  920 ?,      :

"""  - n-p-n  .       ,      ,        50-200     12, 6 ."""
 -     ,    SSB.

  966:
""" :         1,5-30     12.6 """

----------


## LY3BBI

. ,     ()   ,     .                 .    ,     .  ,    ,       "" , ,    .            . "    ".  ,    ,       .

----------


## UA9AU

> -      ?


  8.    -    32.
    .
      -  980,    ALC  100.

----------


## 12701

> 


             ..     100...   -  ..  ...  , -        ?

----------

12701

----------


## 3

:

----------


## 22

> :


      ,    . (    967).     . ,         .    .                ,       LC ,       .       - 5  6.        -    (  -   -       ).    ,    -  ,     KL-500.     1065     (100 ),  .   10 -         90 - 95 . ,     -    967       .      640, 200   20-      ,    .  :         .    ()   20  16    0,8  0,6  ,   ,        -   ,      .    ()       .     -,         ,      "",    .

----------

RU3AEP, UA1AUB

----------


## LY3BBI

> ?


  ,    .         ,   1000   . ,     .      .         ,     100     .                .

----------


## 240

> 


  .   "" ,     .  ,       .  .    ,     RD 16  20    25 ,    2000  16 .    .

----------


## 22

> 1000   .


     ,     -   .




> ,  50- 980    15    50    ?   980  ...


 971   KL300   SD1446   7  160   13,8   (      ).

----------


## 240

> 30 2000


 .    .     30 ,  50 .

----------


## 22

> .


 ?     .  -  .

----------


## 240

> ?


    .    ,    .        .     .     .  :Razz:

----------


## Vas1977

> .    ,  ""             "" (c , ), ,


  .  ,     ,     ,       ,       (     :Wink: )  . 





> ,         ?


 ,   ,  ... :Super: 




> :


 ,        ... :Wink:

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,     ,     ,       ,       (    )  .


  ,   " "    ,     ,      "" ?  ,     ,      " -"    .    ,        ,    -  .

----------

ur4mp

----------


## 22

> ,      .


,   ,         3,5 ,        495 .   ,       .       .   .      LC    -    .           .    -     -  .
      :http://ludens.cl/Electron/mosfetamps/amps.html

----------


## Vas1977

> ,   " "    ,     ,      "" ?


.  ,  -  , ,   .     ,     ,    ,      ,       .     ,    . ,       ,      50 ,        .  -  , - :  ,  ,   2,     .  :Super: 
    ,    ,   "" (, ,  ""  )    ,  - . ,    "".    ...
  -       , , ,        .      .  :Laughing: 
. 
1.                 .
2.  ,    ,  ,   ,    .
3.   ,          ,         .  :Crazy:

----------


## amator

> - ., ,


.   956  ,  ,    .   RD16,       .    ,       .    .

----------


## amator

24   28       40 .  14  65 .   .   ?      .      ,    .   .

----------


## Vas1977

> -        .      -    ,    ""        ,      .     -


 ,   ,   .  :Wink:    ,  ,      ,       .  , ,    ""  ,  . .,  ,    .  ::::   ,    100-      ,    ,  ,   . ,  ,      .  - ,   -   ... 





> ,


  ... :Crazy:  ,   ... :Wink: 




> -     .


     .  :Wink:            : 
    , ,   ,        .       ... :Crazy: 

*  5 ():*




> 24   28       40 .  14  65 .   .   ?


    ,     , ,    ,  ,  , .  60    RD16 (  ?)     .     ...

----------


## Vas1977

> -   ,      .


,    .  :::: 





> .


- ...  :Wink:     ,        ,      ?  ::::         ?   ?

----------


## amator

> ,     , ,    ,  ,  , .  60    RD16 (  ?)     .     ... http://v__e_3kf.build2.ru


   . .

----------


## amator

> ,   ,  , .


     ,    .    .
     .       .

----------


## amator

,             .      . 
 ,   .      ,         .
...  ....  ....

----------


## amator

> ,    RD16 65


    SW         .     .     24,       .   14  65  . 
  ,     ,  .

----------


## amator

> ...


  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...2013_3/page214



> ,  , ,    ?


    50    -15.

----------


## amator

> -15      ...


 .       .    .      2215  Tektronix.

----------


## amator

> 65  ?


       .    .    ,    .         .

----------


## Oleg 9

> 24   28       40 .  14  65 .


 .      .   ,   100    RD16    ::::  .
           -   RD16,    -30    23    34      .  34     -   17   .    50         110 .          .         ,           65   , (  )  :Smile:  ?      ,   ,                  ,    ,      - , ,        :Smile: .

----------


## Vas1977

> 50        110 .          .


 ,    - ,      65 , http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1095921   2  ,       6.4   .      3.845   . ,   ,  RD16 .  



> Mini SW2013    100


 ,   -    ,    ,  ,   .  ::::    -              . , ,     ( )   , ,  ,      ,     ... :Crazy:

----------


## Vas1977

> .


,    .  .

----------


## UA9AU

> ,  50- 980    15    50    ?


    .   . :Crying or Very sad:  :Smile:

----------


## 240

> ,    RD16 65


     ,   .     5 . .      3 .  ,    20  ,  60  .  .

----------

Valery Gusarov, yl2gl, 22,  12701

----------


## Vas1977

> ?


  , , ,  ,   ,      .        -      .   ,     .  -       ?... :Wink: 




> ,    .


 -    .   ,         http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1095891 ,   ... :Wink:

----------

Phoenix, Serg, Vas1977,  1967,  12701

----------

"    .  .., ..  .           .5:
http://smps.h18.ru/directory_transistor.html

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,   ,     ,   !


   ,     .   ,      - ,       ,     ,   . ,     ,  - , ,   . 
,    -       ? , ?

----------

17,585 -  5 ,    100  400.
       .
     .
  .
 20105  4 .

       .

----------

lamobot, Serg, UC8U, UN7GCE, 22

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,           20    .


  :Smile: .         4,     ,  3              ,     23   35         -30.     -  .

----------


## 240

> -  .


  .     .   20,       20 .    20. .   .  3    - .

----------


## Vas1977

> -       65   .


     .   ... :::: 



       ... :Crazy:  ::::

----------

Valery12

----------


## Vas1977

> ,   .


   -  934   .       -  .           .  RD16    -20  ,     -50... :Super: 
    ,      .  :Wink:        -     ,   - .       ...

----------


## Vas1977

*Oleg 9*, ,    .  :!:    .  ?

----------


## Oleg 9

> .   -    .


   ,  ,                    :Smile: .   :Wink:

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,      9,  -40   35 .     ,    .


         -40   35 .  -  -34   3-  5- .        ,   IMD   -31 ...   ,    8,75 .     35 .



> Oleg 9, ,    .   .  ?


 14,1 .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,     .  ,    ,    .     ,  6  ,     .


     ,        :Smile: .    -,    "" -             .  :Laughing:

----------


## UC8U

> , , ,  ,   ,      .        -      .   ,     .  -       ?...


   TS850s.  B, 100.  ,   L8 L10  -   .       ,  .     ,        :Smile: 

     .. (1 .)     UT2FW       .  ~ 30%    .

----------


## Vas1977

> RD16,  , 2:3


,   ... :Sad:   2       , 32.4    ,   . 22  , 1.72   ,    100 ,  14  14.001 .   .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,   ...  2       , 32.4    ,   . 22  ,


      24 ...
      100 ,  2    ,  3 .               RD16.            .        -  , ,   ,     .    RD16 330 .     47    10       .   , ""   RD16  100 .    ,      1/4    .

----------

22

----------


## Vas1977

> 24 ...


   -  26    35   -30.  :Cool: 




> 


Ƹ -    , -            ... :Shocked: 






> -    !


    -   ... :Crazy:  :Laughing:   ,    ,     65      -20  :Crazy: ,     -  ,    . $1000 ? ?  . ,   ,      .  - .  ::::  ...

----------


## RK4CI

> -,    "" -             .





> ,      - -    .


  ,   .  ,      .   ,    .            ,    ,   ,        ,        ,    .  ,       9,   ,      .      ?  ,   ,   .        ,     ,     .   ,        ,           ...

----------


## ua3dkc

! 

         12    ,    .   4-5. {  24 }.

*  10 ():*

*  12    4 .  15  5     .*

----------


## Oleg 9

> 12    ,   .   4-5.


,     24 .   ,    ...          ,   12   .

----------


## Vas1977

> TS850s.  B, 100.  ,  L8 L10 -   .     ,  .     ,      
> 
>   .. (1 .)     UT2FW     .  ~ 30%    .


, ,     i,       ,     . 
  ,            , ,    . ,  ,    ,         .     , ,   ,      ,  ,  ,      .  - , .  :::: 
,  ,       ,  ,      -      .    -   .   -   , -  , . .,    .   16 .



  ?     -    ,     35 .    ... :::: 

   ,       :



  ?   ,   .     ?     -    !   ,    .  ::bad::     ,      50 ,   -  ""  . 50 -   RD16.    . ,      ?  ? -   .     ,     -  ... :Laughing:    UT2FW -   . -     700 ,   ,    .. :Wink:

----------

UT1LW

----------


## Vas1977

> ,   ( 100  )          .


  .  -   ... :Wink: 





> -     ,    .


     -      .

----------


## HAZ

> ...    -      (   )....       .


,     ?      ,        ,      -  ?    ?

----------

HAZ

----------


## Vas1977

> .     .


     ?  ::::  :Crazy:  ::bad::  



   50 .      . ,   ...
  ,  (!!)    ... :Laughing:  ::bad:: 



      ڨ     .    .





> ,     ?


,      .        ...





> ,                    .      ,  .


   .       , , ,     -       ,      ... ::::  



> ,         ,   .        .     .                (  ).


              .  , , - ,    , -        ,    ,   ,      . ,     ,    ,    ..... :Laughing: 
           ,          .     ,      ...

----------

HAZ

----------


## Vas1977

> 


,    ,         .  , ,  ,   , ,  ,    ,   ,          .... ::::

----------


## 3

*Vas1977*,        (   ),     :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:

----------

.
   (.. )    .

----------


## Oleg 9

> .


*Yaesu* *VL*-*1000,*   ...

----------


## Oleg 9

> 1


 .     EB104,         .   ,          .           ...

----------


## RV4LX

> ?


 ,   ,   -? ,          .        ,        .         .   .      ()  .

----------


## Vas1977

> .....  .          (      100 ).....     !  .        .


- ,    14 , - ,                 ,       ::bad:: ,    .  ::::  




> ,   ,   -? ,          .


       (!!!),  ,   - .  .        ... :Laughing:

----------


## Vas1977

> ...


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1097495

----------


## RV4LX

> (!!!),  ,   - .  .        ...


  ...    .   .    .     .
   :
     ,    .          .        .    ()      (   ,   ).             ,     (         ).   ?
       ...    ,   .

----------


## Oleg 9

> Oleg 9,   ,    10  20 ,  ?


 , ,      .                  .     ,       ?        ,         ?

----------


## Vas1977

> ,             ?      ,        ""   ,     .


 ... :!:    - ... :Crazy: 





> ?


  ,     ,    ,  .  .        .   ,   .    . ,   . ... :Crazy:

----------


## Vas1977

> .


 - ! http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1097495  :Crazy:   - ?

----------


## Vas1977

> .


 -    ,  16  ... :Wink:        ... :Laughing:

----------


## UC8U

> ڨ     .    .


   ts850 ?    ,    = U  4.    .

----------

: RU3AEP.           .    .    ? , ,    ,  ?
: RZ3CC.     ,            ,      ,                .

----------

,  .     .  .     25 ,     .          904  907.    ,       "" .

----------


## Phoenix

FT-950.   .  (T5005)    ,   FTdx-3000     .
   ,       . ?     D5018, D5019,        .
  ,  Yaesu VL-1000,    EB104,    *Oleg 9*,   ,   .

----------

Phoenix

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,       . ?     D5018, D5019,        .


    ,    ,            .             .  ,  ,                     .

----------

Phoenix

----------


## UC8U

.  .
 -     ,  .  -  ,  .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,        .  PA?


   .      .          .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?   ?


      0,707    ?   . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 240

> 


  .     450  . 50-   ,        .    .      WAS1977,         ,      .      ,    ,   .   ,    . :Razz:

----------


## 22

> 450,  50,      .


 "  " -   50-    ,     .. 450.    ,        1,5- 4 ,       50-   -     .

----------


## Vas1977

> "  " -   50-    ,     .. 450.    ,        1,5- 4 ,       50-   -     .


,  .     50 -        .  ,  ,   ,      ,  - -    ,        ... ::::

----------


## Oleg 9

> . ?


.   .

----------


## Phoenix

> .   .


    ,   ?




> ?    ?      500       ...


   ,  .    .

----------


## Vas1977

> ?


,         http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1095631 .   ...

----------

RV4LX

----------


## Vas1977

> ,   .


,  ,    ,        , ,   ,        ... ::::

----------


## Vas1977

> .


      ,  . ,  , -  ... ::::  ,   .   ,  -    ... :Laughing:

----------


## HAZ

> ?


     -    ,    ( "") - .       , ..  .../ -     ,     -   ,   .    2    -   .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RV4LX

> -    ,    ( "") - .


    ,    ""    .     . Vas1977  #189  ,     .        .

----------


## Vas1977

*RU3AEP*,  ,     ... :Wink:      ...

----------


## Vas1977

,    ... :Wink:    - ...

----------


## 240

> "".


   ""  ,        ,  ,       .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,        1000 16*8*6 ( ).    - 5 ,    30 .   -      6 ,  -  , 3 .  4 -       .  ,       - (  ).


      .    4  .        .    ,         .   ,   ,         .     .      .      (8-10 )    600  10      1 .   ,   C24, R19.          .                 . ,    ,    ,    ,         ,     .

*  12 ():*




> , ,     -     ,     ,     ,  -   .


   ,     :Smile: .   -   ,     UN        :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

*  46 ():*




> *K     (Third Order Intermodulation Distortion, IMD3)-     2f2 - f1,         .*


     .    -   ,           :Smile:

----------


## Oleg 9

> ! ,  . ,         ,          ?


,                     ...   ,       , ,   ,    . 


> ,   -    30


        1  (     ),  .  ,        2 ,         2 .

----------

RU3AEP, rv3ae

----------

RU3AEP, ua3dkc , UC8U

----------


## 240

> ,    -    30


     .       .    ,    .          ,    ,    .  ,    .   ,     .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,      ?     , -               .


    ,   .  :Wink:   ,          ,       ,       ,         . ,  ,      956,       35 ... :Crazy: 

*  5 ():*




> to Vas1977 :      . ,       ""  , -     ,      4-    ,  ,  -      ?      .  50 ,  "" ,    4 .                  ....


    -        50 ,      .      ,    -     ,      ,    ,    ,  ... :Super: 
,   ,    ,        -       ,      . ,            ,     .

----------


## UC8U

> ?  50


   ,   .

----------


## Vas1977

> ,   .


   ,      ,    .  ,    .  :::: 





> ,             ,    ...


    ,     , . . ,    ,    ... ::bad::

----------


## UN8CB

> K     (Third Order Intermodulation Distortion, IMD3)-     2f2 - f1,         
> 
>      .    -   ,


     ,     .   .  ?     - "",   ,         "".

----------


## ua3djg

...    , ..."  "....

----------


## 240

> 20,


  ,  5   50 .   1   ,   10   .  -.

----------


## Vas1977

> ...


,   ,    ,   ,     ,         3 . . .,  ,         3 .   , ,    -  ... :::: 
   ,      70-- 80-   10...13   ,      .
 , ,    .

----------


## UN7RX

, ,     .   .

     .        ,   ,    ,        /   ,     .   ,    .                .      . 

        ,          ,  ,  ,         ,    ,            .       Fair-Rite,     ,       .  ,   ....

----------


## UN7RX

> .  ,      ?   ,           ..


  ,   ,     ,     ,    ,  .     (  43, 61, 67) ,    .

  -    .

----------


## UN7RX

* designer*,    /      .         .



> , ,     .   .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------

amator, RU9WG/9, UA1AUB, UT1LW, UV5EVY,  12701

----------


## RU3AEP

:             ,  -     .        -   .      14 ,   28         (      8-10,  ).

----------

UV5EVY,  12701

----------


## RU3AEP

> .      ,          . (  ).           .       .


  .  ,     -       ( ,   ).        ,        28      .   ,    ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   70-80     60-65   10 ,    15  12-14     .


         ?    .     100 ,      ,    1  4. 100      , 25    .   1  3,     60 . 1  2 - 25 .
    . 80 ,    12 . 180 ,  80  .         ,   . ,       .       .     .  ,        .       ,          1,4 .       9 ,       12 . 9 ,   3   .    6.         55 .  90 . .   . ,        .   ,     ,      .   ?       ,       . ,  80   180 .   12 ,  6  . 18  . 25    1,4 . ,       28 .
      ,   , 12   6-7,   .       ,     .   ,     . 50-55 ,   100.  ,      .    50,        70-80,      .      ,  ,     ,     .     ,       ,   , .     ,       .   ,        ,    .     .       ...

----------

UT1LW

----------


## RU3AEP

.         (     RC-). ,     ,      .        .     -      RC-       ,    .    ,  -  .  , , ,        (    ).  ,      ,  RC-     ,   .       .

P.S.    -    .   ,    ,       965, ,        - .     30-35     -  25-27   28         15  5-6.              (       28 ).    ,  ,           .  ,   967       1:4.    966 - - 1:3.

----------


## RX3AQ

*RU3AEP*,            ?     ?

----------

RA4UIR, RX3AQ,  12701

----------


## SNABBER

, -, " .      ?    ? ".

----------

RA4UIR

----------


## UV5EVY

> ,     ,        ,  -  965  966  -    .


  , ,- . :!:

----------


## RU3AEP

> , ,- .


 ,** !      ,       ,   .

----------

SNABBER, UV5EVY

----------

UT1LW, UV5EVY

----------

-  .      5,  30,    5,6.      ,     .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> .


    -  ...   ,  ,  .
.  *  , *,        50 ,   ,     ;  * < 10      30 ,     ,    2   * 1  (!).    (. . 1.2)    .
    .
*

----------


## 240

,   .    .  ,            . ,       ,   . , -    .    .

 ,   .    .  ,            . ,       ,   . , -    .    .



> L. -,       ?


   ,    .

----------


## Serg

!

----------


## UT1LW

> ,    .


   ?

----------

,            1,    .    ""   ,        .   .

----------


## RU9WG/9

> !


,       520.  10    .  14    5  ,   7.   (      ,   L),   
http://www.cqham.ru/pa_f.htm
  14  .       3.     20    7 .   .




> ""   ,        .   .

----------


## RV3DLX

> ,    .


     .     ,   ,   ,     () ,    .   ,          .  ,        .   ,    .         RD16,      .
.

----------


## igor 2015

IRF510. ,     .     ,       15 ,    .    - ,    13,8  -    .  RD16 -        -     .        - IRF510   .      IRF510 - Y54 BH.

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,   ,   ,     () ,    .


,           .            ,    .       "",        "" -     .      -  ""     70  60 !  ,       -   ( 5%),     .          . 

    -  ,           ,      .          (  ), ,        .     ,     ,     .             .      - ,               .   ,   ,    , -             .

----------


## R0SBD

> 21,24,  27    IMHO .          30.  30   1,7 .


.   ,    ?

----------


## UT1LW

-     .  ?

----------


## RU9WG/9

+ -  ,  ,   , .    mini-L   ,   -

,   **  ,      .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## RK4CI

> .    ,          ,   ,     .


    ?     ,   ,       ?      ?   ,      ,            .      ,        .    "" ,       ?       .    ,    ,      . .
 RU3AEP.      ?  ,       .        .      ,   .    ,   ,    .      . ,       ,     ,     .      ,     ,  .  ,    ,    .     ,   ,      ,     ,       .        70-80 ,     50-55.   ,

----------


## _

> 30.


    .    ,  .

----------


## UT1LW

, .

----------

UT1LW, UV5EVY

----------


## UB9MAK

.     50 ,   ..  71  73 ?    ? -.     14 -1.2  14.1-1.0  14.2-1.2       14.1  14.0  14.2  .    100   50 ,     25  ( -2), 100  (-2).-,    ,    .

----------

RU3AEP

----------


## RV4LX

> 100   50 ,     25  ( -2), 100  (-2).-,    ,    .


    ,   . 
 : -   - ,,''.

----------

UV5EVY

----------


## UA9XZ

!
      (   )-

----------


## RA4FIX

> ...


,     fum.

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## R0SBD

> ,   ,    ...


 ,  .              ?    ,  930, 956, rd100,     ,   . ..  -  ..       ,    2    ,     . ,   ,        (      ),        .   " "            ,    , .. .      ... ..       -      ,     ()   -           (   )...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> fum


,     , ,     ...     , ...

----------

RU3AEP,  12701

----------


## RU9WG/9

> IRF510. ,     .  ...         - IRF510   .


  510, 520, 630   :   4...4,5      .       () -  ,  / .       .    ()  .
 ,      -   7 .

----------


## RU9WG/9

,     ? -    ,  2  ,       
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post877365
     ,  " " .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RU9WG/9*,    ()     .    ?   .  .       200 ,          .    100      ?  ""        (. 200,   30   . . 26 ).  ,          12   28 ?      510  13.

----------

RU9WG/9

----------

RU9WG/9

----------

: RU9WG/9 -    D2.        -127  -220.  n-p-n ,   ,     .    ,    .

----------

RU9WG/9

----------

